# Anybody use a Hall of Fame?



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I have decuded to get a reverb pedal in my board. One I have thought about trying to track down is an AMT Reverberry, but recently stumbled on some youtube demos of the TC Hall of Fame, which really appeals to me. Before I go on a road trip to try to find one to try out, does anybody here have any comments on them or any other reverbs, for that matter? Thanks,
-Mikey


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

Haven't used the HoF but the Hardwire RV-7 is worth a look...


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm very happy with my Hall of Fame (purchased used right here off another member). I've never once found myself wishing I had any other reverb. 

Keep in mind, however, that I've only been playing for about 5 years (electric for 3) and play mostly in a church setting. BUT I did research things a lot before going shopping for the HoF, and I've been very satisfied, especially for the minimal investment required for this pedal.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I don't use a lot of reverb but needed one so picked up a HOF a couple months back. Sounds real good with my rig. I went with it for 3 reasons: 1) Flint was out of stock (lol) 2) lots of good online feedback 3) I have a TC Spark Booster, the full sized one, and it is incredible(!) so I wanted another one of their products.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I have one. I've tried the hardwire and the Holy grail before and the hof was my favorite.


----------



## Rodavision (Feb 26, 2010)

I bought the TC Electronics HOF Mini a few months ago and couldn't be happier with it. 

At first I was looking for the Hardwire RV-7 because my buddy has one and I liked the sounds. When I came across the HOF Mini at L&M the price, small size and simplicity caught my attention but I figured it was gimmicky. 

The idea is there is only a bypass footswitch and one knob. You can easily change its sound by selecting an effect from TC either on the computer or using a smartphone. I'm a huge skeptic of gimmicks but I bought it anyway since I have a Pedaltrain Mini and saving space is important. 

Since buying the HOF Mini I love the original sound that it ships with so much that I haven't even tried changing it. It's definitely one of my favorite and most used pedals because it's stupidly simple and sounds amazing.

Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk


----------



## surlybastard (Feb 20, 2011)

Like Cartcanuck, I bought my full size Hall of Fame off a member here. It does everything I need, I mainly use the spring or room settings just for a bit ambiance but everything on the pedal is usable. Some days when I'm bored and looking for something to play around with I grab a few toneprints, the variety you get is nice and just adds another dimension to the pedal. If you're looking for something that will do a very realistic re-productions of certain reverbs I think it's great, the spring especially is very convincing when I've A/B'd it with various spring reverbs. But also, because of the tweakability you can take each setting into very unrealistic territory which is fun (cranking up the Church setting it gets so unrealistically massive but it's a neat effect).

Anyhow, I love mine and have never wanted to trade it for anything.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

+1 ^

surlybastard's post says it all for me. I like the variety of quality reverbs and the TonePrints are fun - although another one in the choices might be useful. I haven't tried editing TonePrints with the free software, but one one lazy afternoon I will.


----------



## Tim Z (Feb 14, 2014)

Well, count me as one who really did not like the HOF. I bought one for my second board last year and couldn't return it fast enough. Lots of verbs in it but none worked well for me in a gig situation. Some really good reverb pedal choices are Strymon Big Sky, Strymon Blue Sky, Neunaber WET (both stereo and mono) and the Line 6 Verbzilla. I use the Neunaber stereo WET on my main board and the Verbilla with my jam board. In a single footprint pedal the Neunaber http://neunaber.net/ is probably the best reverb available today, but the Verbilla is surprisingly good for a Line 6 product and never disappoints. The best part of the Verbzilla is they can be found pretty cheap.  I really want the Strymon Big Sky, but can`t really justify the size or cost.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm also another guy who didn't like the HOF. For some reason it just didn't the type of definition that I wanted with my rig - so I was almost always maxing out the tone knob just to get the clarity that I wanted, but in doing so, I lost a lot of that warmth that you want in say a spring reverb model. 

I own a Verbzilla and briefly owned a Strymon Blue Sky. The Blue Sky is probably the best reverb pedal that I've ever tried, but when I put it head to head against the Verbzilla, I couldn't justify keeping it. The Verbzilla sounds ALMOST as good as the Blue Sky in spring and plate modes; however, I thought the Verbzilla edged out the Blue Sky in the shimmer mode (if you're into that sort of thing).

I now have a Line 6 M5 on my board and it comes with all of the Verbzilla algorithms, so I'll most likely be selling the Verbzilla to once again fund a Strymon Blue Sky or a Catalinbread Topanga.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

The part about the Verbzilla I didn't like was it added a huge brightness spike to EVERYTHING unless I kept it in its own independent loop - I think something to do with its impedance, but not sure. Otherwise, I thought it sounded great.


----------



## Tim Z (Feb 14, 2014)

keto said:


> The part about the Verbzilla I didn't like was it added a huge brightness spike to EVERYTHING unless I kept it in its own independent loop - I think something to do with its impedance, but not sure. Otherwise, I thought it sounded great.


Not sure why you get that with your rig. It is not like that at all with any of my amps. Plus, it does have a tone control. I have no idea why most reverb pedals do not have a predelay control on them. As most studio engineers know, predelay is a very important key to good verb in mixes. The Verbzilla does have a predelay which allows you to dial in the right delay for each room.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

keto said:


> The part about the Verbzilla I didn't like was it added a huge brightness spike to EVERYTHING unless I kept it in its own independent loop - I think something to do with its impedance, but not sure. Otherwise, I thought it sounded great.


I never experienced that, but the one big strike against the Verbzilla is its physical size. It doesn't need to be THAT big.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allanr (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm very happy with my HoF but now that my go to amp has built in reverb I seldom use it.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I had a HoF for a few months and really, really liked it, but I don't use much reverb live and for recording, I prefer using VSTs on unaffected tracks, so I ended up moving it along. If I played in a band that needed more 'verb, I would've hung on to it for sure.

I also really liked the Boss FRV-1 pedal, which is COSM recreation of the 63 Tube Spring Reverb unit. It was a one-trick pony, but it was a _very_​ good trick.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

TWRC said:


> I never experienced that, but the one big strike against the Verbzilla is its physical size. It doesn't need to be THAT big.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe you got a bad hof and he got a bad verbzilla..... Oh no I didn't!!!


----------



## CMCRAWFORD (Mar 17, 2014)

Sorry to bump an old thread but wanted to ask if anyone experienced white noise or hiss with it. I am looking to get one but I have heard some complaints with the mini version and line noise. This may be isolated with people who do not isolate it power wise.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

CMCRAWFORD said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread but wanted to ask if anyone experienced white noise or hiss with it. I am looking to get one but I have heard some complaints with the mini version and line noise. This may be isolated with people who do not isolate it power wise.


my mini HoF makes no noise at all...
great pedal, easy to use....sounds good. What the hell else do you want from a pedal?

G.


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

I have read and heard so many good things about the HoF I went out and bought a one over the summer, had it for a month and took it back. I just didn't like the sound of it at all. The toneprint was kinda cool but overall it just sounded to processed to me. I ended up with a boss 63 reverb, very simple but its the sound I want.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Stonehead said:


> Haven't used the HoF but the Hardwire RV-7 is worth a look...


Ditto to this.
i just picked one up s/h as the heads I'm using don't have verb.
straigt thru the effects loop, this does a wonderful job.
Very rich, full room & Hall effect. My fav is the plate, with levels a little higher.
Good luck with the search.


----------



## Rodavision (Feb 26, 2010)

GTmaker said:


> my mini HoF makes no noise at all...
> great pedal, easy to use....sounds good. What the hell else do you want from a pedal?
> 
> G.


Ditto. Had mine for a year and still love it.


----------

